# Welcome our new mods, Tina and Gandalf!



## Jeremy (Jul 19, 2014)

We'd like to welcome our new moderators, *Tina* and *Gandalf*.  They have been exemplary members of the forum and have contributed positively to the community.  We feel that they will be fitting additions to the mod team.  Be sure to give them a warm welcome!

Thanks to everyone who submitted an application.  We may still consider a third mod from this round of applications in the future.

Good luck to our first mods from Scotland and Australia!


----------



## Kaiaa (Jul 19, 2014)

Welcome to the team, Tina and Gandalf! I hope that you will enjoy working with us as much as we think you will =p


----------



## Justin (Jul 19, 2014)

!!!! YAY


----------



## Capella (Jul 19, 2014)

YAY TINA AND GANDALF WOOHOH 
FIRST


----------



## radical6 (Jul 19, 2014)

yay tina and gandalf!


----------



## Caius (Jul 19, 2014)

ABOUT TIME YOU FINISHED THE THREAD.

Congrats guys!


----------



## Pathetic (Jul 19, 2014)

i ****ing knew it was gnna be tina bye


----------



## Lio Fotia (Jul 19, 2014)

CONGRATS TINAAAAAAAAAAA AND BEN!​


----------



## Kaiaa (Jul 19, 2014)

I stayed up till midnight for this! I'm so happy!


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jul 19, 2014)

Congrats Tina and Gandalf!


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jul 19, 2014)

WOOOO CONGRATS TINA AND GANDALF 8D


----------



## Solar (Jul 19, 2014)

Congrats guys!! You both deserve it so much!!


----------



## Laurina (Jul 19, 2014)

HOORAY! Congratulations Tina & Gandalf c:


----------



## unravel (Jul 19, 2014)

You guys deserve it congrats


----------



## epona (Jul 19, 2014)

best timezone choices though GOOD JOB


----------



## Thunder (Jul 19, 2014)

happy birthday


----------



## Alice (Jul 19, 2014)

congrats tina and gandalf!


----------



## MrPicklez (Jul 19, 2014)

Things are looking good for the future!

Hope this means that the IRC is finally gonna be cleaned up.


----------



## Goldenapple (Jul 19, 2014)

Congrats!


----------



## Zura (Jul 19, 2014)

Oh *Tina* meow lol


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Jul 19, 2014)

Congrats Tina and Gandalf~


----------



## Zura (Jul 19, 2014)

I hope they read through the entire thread, if not theyll get BONKED.


----------



## Box9Missingo (Jul 19, 2014)

Congrats!


----------



## Geoni (Jul 19, 2014)

Congrats! Moderating can be a thankless job but you get to have cool colors and stuff.


----------



## mattyboo1 (Jul 19, 2014)

Congratulations on the new mod status!


----------



## Skyfall (Jul 19, 2014)

Congratulations


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Jul 19, 2014)

Congrats to both of you<3


----------



## Axeler137 (Jul 19, 2014)

Congrats guys!


----------



## BATOCTO (Jul 19, 2014)

congrats to the new mods!!


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Jul 19, 2014)

Congrats Tina and Gandalf! Good luck moderating, and all that good stuff~


----------



## Gandalf (Jul 19, 2014)

Woah everyone! Bit blown away, thank you for all the support.


----------



## Caius (Jul 19, 2014)

Gandalf said:


> Woah everyone! Bit blown away, thank you for all the support.



You'll do great! Don't cry!


----------



## Zura (Jul 19, 2014)

Gandalf said:


> Woah everyone! Bit blown away, thank you for all the support.



You're now *Gandalf the blue*


----------



## WonderK (Jul 19, 2014)

Congratulations on making it on the mod team. Do our community good.


----------



## CR33P (Jul 19, 2014)

don't ban me new mods


----------



## Aizu (Jul 19, 2014)

Congrats to both of you! Very Well deserved, Good luck being Mods ^ - ^


----------



## Javocado (Jul 19, 2014)

Congrats to the wonderful new mods!
I just jav to wish you the best of luck.


----------



## Thunder (Jul 19, 2014)

Cent said:


> You'll do great!



(This wasn't encouraging words by the way, if you don't do great we'll chop off your hands.)


----------



## Cariad (Jul 19, 2014)

Yay! Go Tina and Ben!! Now I have to wonder if he still has time to help with my math...  Congrats!


----------



## Goldenapple (Jul 19, 2014)

His name is now PurplePikmin ;-;


----------



## f11 (Jul 19, 2014)

Complementary shop restock for the new mods... yeah?


----------



## Princess (Jul 19, 2014)

Congrats Tina and Gandlaf! Well deserved


----------



## Caius (Jul 19, 2014)

C r y s t a l said:


> Complementary shop restock for the new mods... yeah?



Nope.


----------



## Goldenapple (Jul 19, 2014)

Cent said:


> Nope.



;-; Pls? (Jk)


----------



## Yui Z (Jul 19, 2014)

Congrats Tina and Gandalf! Stay fabulous!


----------



## Bowie (Jul 19, 2014)

Congratulations!


----------



## Marii (Jul 19, 2014)

YAYYYY!!! Congratulations, both of you!!  I was rooting for you, Ben! I'm sure both of you'll make awesome mods!  
It's also great to have mods from different timezones to be around during certain times of the day. x) Wooo! I knew I had a reason to be excited for this, haha. 



Vaati said:


> You're now *Gandalf the blue*



This was actually pretty clever.



Thunder said:


> (This wasn't encouraging words by the way, if you don't do great we'll chop off your hands.)



 I knew there was something fishy going on behind the scenes of the staff! The corruption is real!


----------



## Thunder (Jul 19, 2014)

Marii said:


> staff!



i'm gonna make so many gandalf jokes with that.

on another note this gif is finally applicable.


----------



## Goldenapple (Jul 19, 2014)

Who likes Lord of the Rings? I do.


----------



## Witch (Jul 19, 2014)

Congratulations  Luck and encouragement in your new work.


----------



## Nage (Jul 19, 2014)

congratulations~ c:


----------



## Flop (Jul 19, 2014)

Congrats guys!  Glad to see a wonderful addition to the Staff!


----------



## Gandalf (Jul 19, 2014)

Goldenapple said:


> Who likes Lord of the Rings? I do.





Thunder said:


> i'm gonna make so many gandalf jokes with that.


----------



## Juudai (Jul 19, 2014)

Ah.
Congrats to you both!♥ Do your best, yeah?
And maybe good luck, too, just for good measure.


----------



## Lauren (Jul 19, 2014)

Yay! Congratulations guys!


----------



## VillageDweller (Jul 19, 2014)

(Not really surprised xoxo)
Congratulations both of you 

I hope this interferes with both of your uni work


----------



## Lauren (Jul 19, 2014)

VillageDweller said:


> (Not really surprised xoxo)
> Congratulations both of u
> 
> I hope this interferes with both of your uni work



THIS IS THE HIGHEST AMOUNT OF SALT IVE SEEN, YOU NEED HELP.


----------



## VillageDweller (Jul 19, 2014)

Lauren said:


> THIS IS THE HIGHEST AMOUNT OF SALT IVE SEEN, YOU NEED HELP.



I DIDNT EVEN APPLY


----------



## Lauren (Jul 19, 2014)

VillageDweller said:


> I DIDNT EVEN APPLY



i bet you did.


----------



## Thunder (Jul 19, 2014)

Lauren said:


> i bet you did.



"i've been here for two years i deserve mod!!"

for shame, harry


----------



## Lauren (Jul 19, 2014)

Thunder said:


> "i've been here for two years i deserve mod!!"
> 
> for shame, harry



every single application slot, "i've been here for two years i deserve mod!!t"


----------



## effluo (Jul 19, 2014)

Congrats to both! It seems well deserved. :3


----------



## Cou (Jul 19, 2014)

Congrats Tina and Gandalf!!!

And good luck!! 

(just please don't come to the counting thread) much love!


----------



## Thunder (Jul 19, 2014)

Cou said:


> Congrats Tina and Gandalf!!!
> 
> And good luck!!
> 
> (just please don't come to the counting thread) much love!



That was the first thing I got Gandalf to do.


----------



## coolycatty123 (Jul 19, 2014)

yaaay! well done c:


----------



## Lassy (Jul 19, 2014)

YAY!
People not from NA ^_^
Good choice of mods 
Congrats


----------



## VillageDweller (Jul 19, 2014)

Lassy said:


> YAY!
> People not from NA ^_^
> Good choice of mods
> Congrats



Totally forgot about this tbh, this is good 

Tina and Gandalf I'm being bullied in this thread by thunder and lauren pls ban them
ALSO NO LAUREN I DIDNT


----------



## Blu Rose (Jul 19, 2014)

Cou said:


> (just please don't come to the counting thread)



I can't help but point this out. It is entirely unnecessary for you to even enter the Basement *at all*.

Now that we've stressed that point...

Congratulations! There's really not much I can say except that I think you both deserved it (especially you, Tina, after dusting out that Cellar)! 

Secret Agent Pally has failed us.


----------



## Chris (Jul 19, 2014)

Thank you! I'll do my best to be useful. 

& 'grats Ben. ♡


----------



## Hound00med (Jul 19, 2014)

Congrats Tina and Gandalf! You both definitely deserve it!


----------



## Kaiaa (Jul 19, 2014)

Blu Rose said:


> I can't help but point this out. It is entirely unnecessary for you to even enter the Basement *at all*.
> 
> Now that we've stressed that point...
> 
> ...




(As I recall Tina and Gallows sat around drinking wine while Thunder and I dusted! =p )  



Tina said:


> Thank you! I'll do my best to be useful.
> 
> & 'grats Ben. ♡



Don't be afraid to ask questions! We're all super excited to have you two!


----------



## PrayingMantis10 (Jul 19, 2014)

Congratulations! You both definitely deserve it.


----------



## Trundle (Jul 19, 2014)

Awwww oh my gosh that's so awesome  
I love you both


----------



## Lauren (Jul 19, 2014)

Trundle said:


> Awwww oh my gosh that's so awesome
> I love you both



We love you gueeeeyyz


----------



## ryan88 (Jul 19, 2014)

Yay! New mods! Post in quack before the mods come like crazy!


----------



## TheEliteEmpoleon (Jul 19, 2014)

Congrats to the two of you! You'll do great!


----------



## Jake (Jul 19, 2014)

tina?


----------



## Kanapachi (Jul 19, 2014)

Congrats to the both of you. I hope you do well in your position. c:


----------



## Cory (Jul 19, 2014)

Yay. Good for them  I'm happy two of my good friends became mods.


----------



## Byngo (Jul 19, 2014)

w0w congrats Bendalf and Tina. 

(Pls don't ban me if I keep beating you at MK8 ok Tina? xoxo)


----------



## tinytaylor (Jul 19, 2014)

Congrats y'all!


----------



## Gracelia (Jul 19, 2014)

Congrats to both!


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 19, 2014)

Congrats guys!


----------



## Superpenguin (Jul 19, 2014)

YAAAAAAAAAAAAY! Congratulations Tina and Ben!


----------



## sock (Jul 19, 2014)

Congrats!


----------



## Horus (Jul 19, 2014)

Gz Tina 

But are we talking about the same Gandalf here?


----------



## PaperLuigi3 (Jul 19, 2014)

Gandalf DID pass after all.


----------



## Ashtot (Jul 19, 2014)

Congrats guys! I know you'll do a great job!


----------



## Yatogami (Jul 19, 2014)

Congrats! 
You guys deserved it! owo


----------



## Aradai (Jul 19, 2014)

Congrats!


----------



## BiggKitty (Jul 19, 2014)

Congratulations to Tina and Gandalf on their promotions, and very nice to see members chosen from alternate time zones


----------



## rubyy (Jul 19, 2014)

YAY CONGRATS, ABOUT TIME YOU TWO BECAME MODS! <3
there's some people who didn't get modded and i'm honestly really surprised they didn't (can you guess the few people i'm thinking of)


----------



## MadisonCrossing (Jul 19, 2014)

Congratulations!  I'm way too young to even get an application.  I'm sure you two will enjoy being mods c:


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jul 19, 2014)

omg!!!! congratulations, tina and gandalf!!!! ;v; you'll both do a wonderful job and you both really deserve it!!! yay <3333


----------



## PaperLuigi3 (Jul 19, 2014)

Thunder said:


> happy birthday



Wise words.


----------



## Goldenapple (Jul 19, 2014)

Are there going to be any sages? Kaiaa,Thunder,& Cent have to stay Mods 4ever though.


----------



## Yui Z (Jul 19, 2014)

Goldenapple said:


> Are there going to be any sages? Kaiaa,Thunder,& Cent have to stay Mods 4ever though.



Yeah, Jubs and Jer are both stepping down and the forum is being passed down to the current mods. Didn't you hear?

Gallows and Jason need to stay forever too, just as much as the others!


----------



## Heisenberg (Jul 19, 2014)

Congratulations!


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Jul 19, 2014)

Congrats guys! You two totally deserve it <3


----------



## Celestefey (Jul 19, 2014)

Congratulations! I'm sure it'll be a difficult and challenging job at times but I am positive your hard work will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Danielle (Jul 19, 2014)

Congratulations to our new mods!


----------



## VioletPrincess (Jul 19, 2014)

Congratulations to you both


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jul 19, 2014)

Goldenapple said:


> Are there going to be any sages? Kaiaa,Thunder,& Cent have to stay Mods 4ever though.


Sages are just retired staff members, essentially regular users with a green name and secret board. Unless someone decides to bounce for personal reasons, I don't foresee any of the current staff leaving. Really I think I'll only get bigger.


----------



## ryan88 (Jul 19, 2014)

Tom said:


> Sages are just retired staff members, essentially regular users with a green name and secret board. Unless someone decides to bounce for personal reasons, I don't foresee any of the current staff leaving. Really I think I'll only get bigger.


there are DOZENS of Sages so don't go looking!(In the museum or brewsters cafe there is a post by smart_teck_dragon_15 and from what jeremy said he was one of the starters of TBT!


----------



## Goldenapple (Jul 19, 2014)

Tom said:


> Sages are just retired staff members, essentially regular users with a green name and secret board. Unless someone decides to bounce for personal reasons, I don't foresee any of the current staff leaving. Really I think I'll only get bigger.



I know what sages are. ;-; I was wondering if there are going to be any NEW sages.


----------



## Hamusuta (Jul 19, 2014)

Jake. said:


> tina?


I CANT BREATHE.

I BET ONLY 2% OF YOU GET THIS OMG IM DYING


----------



## Jake (Jul 19, 2014)

Hamusuta said:


> I CANT BREATHE.
> 
> I BET ONLY 2% OF YOU GET THIS OMG IM DYING



IT WAS THE PERFECT OPPORTUNITY BLESS


----------



## Zura (Jul 19, 2014)

I expect great things from *Tina* cat, can't say the same about about *Gandalf* though (only because iv never really spoken with him). But I hope you both do great 

Btw is there still a chance for people such as Jake, Cappella or Jav? I find these user very mod worthy.



Spoiler: Worthy members



Adol the red
Lassy
Jav
Cappella
Jake
Tom
Alice

And more I just can't think of.


----------



## BerryPop (Jul 19, 2014)

Vaati said:


> I expect great things from *Tina* cat, can't say the same about about *Gandalf* though (only because iv never really spoken with him). But I hope you both do great
> 
> Btw is there still a chance for people such as Jake, Cappella or Jav? I find these user very mod worthy.
> 
> ...


Um, unfortunately Capella is too young and adol the red left the forums


----------



## Silversea (Jul 19, 2014)

Uh oh, more people to troll us common folk with secret plans and collectibles...

...I mean YAY congratulations. *throws confetti*




EDIT: lul can't spell.


----------



## Thunder (Jul 19, 2014)

Vaati said:


> I expect great things from *Tina* cat, can't say the same about about *Gandalf* though (only because iv never really spoken with him). But I hope you both do great
> 
> Btw is there still a chance for people such as Jake, Cappella or Jav? I find these user very mod worthy.
> 
> ...



We couldn't even promote all the users I found "very mod worthy".

Your time will come eventually, BasonJurrows...


----------



## Candy83 (Jul 19, 2014)

Jeremy said:


> We'd like to welcome our new moderators, *Tina* and *Gandalf*.?



Congratulations to both *Tina* _and_ *Gandalf*!


----------



## ryan88 (Jul 19, 2014)

but who got the admin spot?


----------



## Zura (Jul 19, 2014)

BerryPop said:


> Um, unfortunately Capella is too young and adol the red left the forums




Adol did what now?!
Jeremy did say something about them looking for people 15 or older but maturity matters most of all.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Thunder said:


> We couldn't even promote all the users I found "very mod worthy".
> 
> Your time will come eventually, BasonJurrows...


Who did you find mod worthy?


----------



## ryan88 (Jul 19, 2014)

and your new admin...*Cent*!


----------



## rubyy (Jul 19, 2014)

ryan88 said:


> and your new admin...*Cent*!



Oh my god.
likin it


----------



## Caius (Jul 19, 2014)

Man I wanna be admin.


----------



## Lauren (Jul 19, 2014)

Cent said:


> Man I wanna be admin.



I think i might just add this to my signature...


----------



## MeghanNewLeaf (Jul 19, 2014)

Congratulations!  I'm sure that all of The Bell Tree is excited for some new mod arrivals.


----------



## ShinySandwich (Jul 19, 2014)

Vaati said:


> I expect great things from *Tina* cat, can't say the same about about *Gandalf* though (only because iv never really spoken with him). But I hope you both do great
> 
> Btw is there still a chance for people such as Jake, Cappella or Jav? I find these user very mod worthy.
> 
> ...


You had me at Capella


----------



## marigoldilocks (Jul 20, 2014)

So many congratulations!


----------



## mogyay (Jul 20, 2014)

woo c: congrats new mods!
also it's always nice to see people reppin' scotland!


----------



## Mayorofarcadia (Jul 20, 2014)

Australia reppin'

Congrats guys <3


----------



## Minties (Jul 20, 2014)

>Gandalf

ohgodwhy.jpg


----------



## Feloreena (Jul 20, 2014)

Congrats to both of you.


----------



## ryan88 (Jul 20, 2014)

Voldemort said:


> Man I wanna be admin.



our new mod, Voldemort!


----------



## Gandalf (Jul 20, 2014)

Minties said:


> >Gandalf
> 
> ohgodwhy.jpg



Unfortunate, I know. First motion is that Minties can never leave us again.


----------



## 3DSfan134 (Jul 20, 2014)

Congrats Tina and Gandalf! May the banhammer be with you.  And also now Gandalf should say his quote when people try to join TBT.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Jul 20, 2014)

Great, I go out for the weekend, and I miss this.

Anyway, congrats you two!


----------



## Zura (Jul 22, 2014)

How about for the ripping of the last mod you allow us (TBT members) to decide, Make a poll with all the people you're think of making mod.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jul 22, 2014)

Vaati said:


> How about for the ripping of the last mod you allow us (TBT members) to decide, Make a poll with all the people you're think of making mod.



How about no.


----------



## Zura (Jul 22, 2014)

Rincewind said:


> How about no.



Ok then


----------



## SharJoY (Jul 22, 2014)

Welcome!


----------

